# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Calha de LED's

## João Diogo Ferreira

Boa tarde a todos,


Bem tenho um Tio que é uma máquina com electrónicas e afins... E ainda por cima tem muito material. E fez-me o desafio de fazermos uma calha de LED para o meu aquário.

O meu aquário tem 1,30x0,60x0,60

O problema é que nisto dos LED's ainda sou um grande rockie... Precisava de saber se têm algum projecto que recomendem eu ler (um DIY)

Onde comprar LED's?
Que LED's comprar ? 
Quantos LED's deveria ter a calha ?
Devia fazer tudo em 1 calha ? Ou em 2 ? 
Dicas ?   

Abraço

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Ninguém ?  :yb620:

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Olá João,

O melhor é pôres a questão noutro forum, pois este, infelizmente, tem cada vez menos participantes.

Abraço

----------


## diogoreis

Boas, estou a vender uma calha led diy, se quiseres alguma informaçao, manda pm  :Wink:

----------

